# uk to cyprus



## kev.mccabe (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi,my name is kev currently living in the uk and seriously thinking of moving to cyprus..i am being made redundant within a few weeks so feel it is a good time,im married with two teenage children who are both planning on completing there school eduction in the uk while my wife and i set up in cyprus,ive spent some time reading similar stories but cant see many positives ! Im looking here for advice from people who could steer us in the right direction re areas to visit (planning visit in oct 2013)for employment,housing,colleges and advice on whether to sell up in the uk and buy in cyprus or ship what we can and the best method all help appreciated thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Kev, welcome to the forum.
I think as far as colleges goes the best person to give you advice is Kimonas when he is online sometime. In the meantime it might help if you look at the sticky thread on schooling in Cyprus.

As for areas to visit and places to possibly live different people will have different opinions. Personally I much prefer the Paphos region over other areas as it has lovely green areas, it is an all year round resort (albeit quieter in the winter) and has a healthy expat community.
My only concern is whether you need to find work in which case I would advise not to burn your bridges in the Uk in case things don't work out here. Jobs are scarce and the forecast is that many more Cypriots will be out of work by the end of the year as businesses cut back and banks lay off more employees so things are not going to get better overnight.
With two children it will not be easy to make ends meet.
My business relys on expats coming and buying homes here but it would be totally irresponsible of me to encourage people to do that unless they have a good guaranteed income. 
So my advice is do not sell your home in the UK until you have had at least a year here to see whether things will work for you. Rent your house if you can and that will pay for your rent here while you see how things go. If it all goes pear shaped you still have your home in the Uk to go back to.

Good luck in whatever you decide.

Veronica


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

kev.mccabe said:


> ive spent some time reading similar stories but cant see many positives ! Im looking here for advice from people who could steer us in the right direction .


Hi Kev

Research, research and research again. And if you're not clear on the issues, research again.

Go back through ALL the threads on this forum (and others) and see the kind of issues that can and do arise here, consider especially the employment and financial issues and look very hard at your own circumstances


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Read, read and read again all the advice embedded in past threads on this forum.
Consider carefully the general rule that Cyprus is a place to retire to if your have the funds to live off. It is not a place where you can easily get a job and support a family.

If you decide to go ahead:

Set up an emergency repatriation account and don't touch it until needed.
Don't burn your bridges in the UK.
Ship the minimum.
Rent furnished cheaply.
Evaluate the areas, the lifestyle, the difficulty of getting a job, your living costs.
Evaluate the future for your children.

If you can make a go of it and want to, enjoy life and stay.

If not you have your emergency fund.

Pete


----------



## 5Stingray5 (Dec 21, 2012)

If you've got a nice nest egg you can do it as it is a buyers market.
If you're depending on earning an income in Cyprus I don't think anyone will advise it especially with offspring on board.
The most that I would advise is to come out on a trial rental as we did, if you like it I would do as has already been suggested and rent out your property in the UK and rent in Cyprus.
Rentals, whilst the demand is still high in the UK there is an excess available in Cyprus so take your time look around and haggles hard.

Best of luck


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Veronica- 

just a thought, is it time to have a "sticky" with a synopsis of all the best advice given previously- there seems to be a large number of hopeful people looking at Cyprus with possibly rose coloured spectacles who are asking questions that have been answered many times before?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Good idea Martyn.
I'm quite happy if you want to make a post like that and I will make it a sticky.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

ah! I'll try & find the time

walked into that one!!!!


----------

